# Ceiling Speakers...not Atmos



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Hi guys. My brother is finishing his basement and wants to add ceiling speakers for music when they are hanging out down there. 

We've decided on either 4 polk speakers, or 6 micca speakers...but we are leaning toward the 6 micca speakers as long as that will work and we can hook them up correctly.

So first question...since we want to listen to them in stereo...there is no need for surround sound or anything fancy like that...what receiver would you guys recommend that is cheap but good enough for 6 ceiling speakers to play stereo? He would like Bluetooth capability. Also...how would we hook them up?

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

All you need is a stereo integrated amplifier, along with a speaker switch that will handle the number of speakers you want to use. You can get a Bluetooth receiver and connect it to the amplifier, same as you would a traditional component like a CD player.

I’d ditch the ceiling speakers in favor of something wall-mounted, or in-wall. In-ceiling speakers only sound good when you’re standing directly underneath them. You don’t have to take my word for it – visit your local supermarket and see for yourself.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Wayne...I didn't know about the speaker switch unit. I'll check those out. So basically...if I understand...all that is needed is a bluetooth capable receiver and then the speaker switch right?

I see a 4 zone speaker switch for about $30 on amazon which looks good. Now to find the receiver. Each Micca ceiling speaker is rated at 100 watts...so if we do 3 or 4 pairs in his basement, how many watts per channel should the receiver be able to put out? 

Yeah...I know that ceiling speakers aren't the greatest when it comes to sound quality...but for his basement that's his only option. 

Thanks and let me know if I'm missing something!

Fazor


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I suggested a stereo integrated amplifier because you said surround sound was not needed. I doubt you will find one of those with Bluetooth, so you’ll need a separate Bluetooth receiver that will plug into the integrated amp. (FYI, an stereo integrated amp is basically a stereo receiver without the AM/FM tuner.)

As far as watts, get as much as you can afford. Loading up an amplifier with lots of speakers stresses it, even if the load (ohms) is correct via the speaker switch. So an amp with more power won’t have to work as hard to get the volume levels you want.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Hi Wayne...sorry for the the questions. I guess I get confused with Amps and Receivers. This is the Receiver I was thinking of him getting... 

https://www.amazon.com/Sony-STRDH59...+receiver&qid=1555174347&s=electronics&sr=1-4

Would that work by itself with the speaker switch unit? I assume the speaker switch just hooks in the Front L and Front R speaker terminals. 

Thanks again


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can take the power rating with a grain of salt, but that unit will work for you. Yes, connect the speaker switch to the front L and R speaker terminals.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Sounds good...Thanks Wayne!


----------



## wantAvote (Dec 2, 2018)

Fazorcat i agree with Wayne the Sony will work and yes you should take the power rating with skepticism. Many advertisers play a numbers game e.g. and 8 ohm rating for the Sony is probably more like 100 watts per and most likely less with all channels driven. I must say i'm disappointed with sony also for using speaker wire binding posts for front-L/R only and the cheap spring clip speaker wire holders for the other speakers. Not impressed. But the price is right and i noticed Onkyo has a competitive model with the same type connectors...

I'm writing because it seems to me Fazercat you are buying 6 speakers and you should know your Sony Amp has connectors for 5 speakers and one subwoofer only. The 5.1 stands for front L/R, surround L/R and center speakers with the .1 designate for 1 sub. 

You should also know the Sony amp you've chosen has/is an AM/FM receiver. If that is OK with you then i would suggest looking further into Denon, Onkyo 

Happy hunting


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the response...well we actually have made some decisions lately. We ended up getting 8 total Micca ceiling speakers. Will use the speaker selector switch and hook that up to the L and R channel of the receiver. Will have 4 pairs of speakers throughout his basement in certain areas / rooms that can be selected via the selector. I've never used one before, so I'm interested how it will work. I hope the receiver will have enough power to play 8 speakers though if he chooses to have them all on at the same time. What do you think? 

We did end up going with the Sony...but looked hard at other receivers. Since we don't plan on really using the surround channels...it didn't make much sense to try to upgrade the receiver cause we won't use much of the other options a more expensive receiver would have to offer. Main things in a receiver we wanted was enough power, bluetooth, and a subwoofer output.

Hopefully this will work. Let me know what you think. 

Thanks


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

It's a shame you don't want the setup for Dolby Atmos. You could do both music and home theater with those 8 ceiling speakers.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

BP1Fanatic said:


> It's a shame you don't want the setup for Dolby Atmos. You could do both music and home theater with those 8 ceiling speakers.




Except that Atmos doesn’t work if it’s all IC.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and just use a Sonos Amp + speaker selector switch
https://www.amazon.com/Sonos-Amp-Versatile-Amplifier-Entertainment/dp/B07LD8NN37/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=sonos+amp&qid=1556302977&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

An advantage of using the Sony surround sound receiver over a standard stereo receiver is that the surround sound receiver has auto audio calibration.


----------

